# For those who use Myfitnesspal



## happynewmom1

Hello, ladies! I hope this is ok to ask here. I am trying to lose some weight and have seen some posts about myfitnesspal and hoped to gain some insight here. I signed up and it looks really great! I'm breastfeeding, though and I wondered how you set it for that as I know that breastfeeding helps lose some calories and also am supposed to eat more calories a day because of it. :shrug: 

I also wondered if you could answer this for me - My exercise daily consists of pushing our toddler in his stroller while carrying our 13 lb baby in a carrier for about 45 min, sometimes shorter or longer depending on the weather and such. I was wondering if anybody has done this and knew how to find out how many calories they burned doing this and was able to put it into myfitnesspal somehow? They don't seem to have option for that. Thanks for any help! :thumbup: 

Also - does anybody have any success using this? I find it helpful to enter what I eat everyday to see how many calories I am eating but I don't know if it will help or not at this point so am curious. :shrug:


----------



## MiniKiwi

I was using it but tbh I don't find it too helpful entering all that stuff everyday. I mainly eat the same things and I know how many calories they are now. 

I'm BFing too and if you enter in the searchbox 'breastfeeding' it shows up on your food chart as -500 calories, as that's how many it's supposed to burn a day. I'm sure that differs for everyone but that's what I did. I said my goal was to lose 1lb a week and I found it didn't really give me enough calories and my milk supply seemed to be dropping :( so I'm taking it a bit easier and just trying to eat well :thumbup:

If you search for 'walking, carrying infant or 15-lb load' that's what I used for baby wearing. It's a bit heavier than your babe but might account for the stroller-pushing too. Or add another few minutes to that. 

A friend of mine lost 30 lbs in 5 months or so using mfp and doing the couch to 5k running programme so I know it's do-able. They also have a ''success stories'' part of the mfp forum. Good luck :flower:


----------



## happynewmom1

MiniKiwi said:


> I was using it but tbh I don't find it too helpful entering all that stuff everyday. I mainly eat the same things and I know how many calories they are now.
> 
> I'm BFing too and if you enter in the searchbox 'breastfeeding' it shows up on your food chart as -500 calories, as that's how many it's supposed to burn a day. I'm sure that differs for everyone but that's what I did. I said my goal was to lose 1lb a week and I found it didn't really give me enough calories and my milk supply seemed to be dropping :( so I'm taking it a bit easier and just trying to eat well :thumbup:
> 
> If you search for 'walking, carrying infant or 15-lb load' that's what I used for baby wearing. It's a bit heavier than your babe but might account for the stroller-pushing too. Or add another few minutes to that.
> 
> A friend of mine lost 30 lbs in 5 months or so using mfp and doing the couch to 5k running programme so I know it's do-able. They also have a ''success stories'' part of the mfp forum. Good luck :flower:

Thank you so much! I couldn't even find the place to find breastfeeding before so very helpful! I am eating anywhere from 1500-1800 calories a day and find that I still produce more than enough milk so really hoping MFP can help me lose a little. That is too bad it effected you that way! Are you finding any sort of exercise is helping you? I'm kind of stuck in one place these past few weeks so I think I need to do something else besides walking so am thinking I will start Jillian Michael's 30 day shred, though too so maybe little by little I can lose the rest. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## mrsp14

I'm just starting with mfp today after having baby. I was losing 2-3lb a week before pregnancy with walking being pretty much my only exercise! 
I looked into the calories and breast feeding thing... I read that you need to have 2200 plus calories a day to maintain a good milk supply. You can edit the calories yourself so for now I'm doing 2200.... But once feeding is more established (baby is only 9 days old)I'll review this. 

You can have friends on mfp so add me if u want... My username is mrsp14


----------



## happynewmom1

mrsp14 said:


> I'm just starting with mfp today after having baby. I was losing 2-3lb a week before pregnancy with walking being pretty much my only exercise!
> I looked into the calories and breast feeding thing... I read that you need to have 2200 plus calories a day to maintain a good milk supply. You can edit the calories yourself so for now I'm doing 2200.... But once feeding is more established (baby is only 9 days old)I'll review this.
> 
> You can have friends on mfp so add me if u want... My username is mrsp14

Yeah...I read that too. So I upped mine a little bit, but really she is eating every few hours now and I have enough to pump 10 oz or so a day. I'm constantly feeling milk coming in so I know I am producing enough...:shrug: Thanks :thumbup:

That is awesome you were losing that much just with walking! Did you use mfp as well or is that all you were doing? I'm having trouble with the last bit of weight here...although I keep telling myself she is still so young and I have time lol I start the 30 day shred today! Can't wait to get in shape a bit :thumbup:

Am going to add you now :)


----------

